# Hearing rumblings about Paul Allen buying back RG today?



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Anyone else hearing it? I read it on Olive (granted, that don't mean much), but it's interesting if he did/does.

of course, it'll stop one rumor "he's moving the team" and start up another "he's selling the team/arena".


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I wish I would hear the rumor Paul Allen is giving me some of his money. That is the one I am waiting for.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Anyone else hearing it? I read it on Olive (granted, that don't mean much), but it's interesting if he did/does.
> 
> of course, it'll stop one rumor "he's moving the team" and start up another "he's selling the team/arena".


I have not heard that, but it does make some sense. I think Paul is getting excited about the young team and sees that some of the fans are coming back. If he is deciding that he is going to stick with the blazers, it makes sense to buy the RG soon, before the price goes up because the team is doing better and the RG is more profitable.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

http://www.truehoop.com/


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

^^ Awesome!


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I think this may be some of the best news of the year if true. I think Allen is one of the major advantages this franchise has due to his deep pockets and general attitude (he wants a winner, not a money maker). I really do hope this is true.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

> *Paul Allen to repurchase Rose Garden*
> Paul Allen's Vulcan investment firm has signed a letter of intent to buy back the Rose Garden Arena from his lenders, nearly three years to the day after he first put the arena in bankruptcy.
> 
> The purchase price was not disclosed. The deal calls for a Vulcan subsidiary to purchase Portland Arena Management, which owns the arena, according to a statement released today.


OLive


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Great news!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I wish I would hear the rumor Paul Allen is giving me some of his money. That is the one I am waiting for.


Are you sure those "rumblings" aren't the chili you had for lunch? Hard to imagine the RG owners or PA budging from where they were.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

kaydow said:


> Are you sure those "rumblings" aren't the chili you had for lunch? Hard to imagine the RG owners or PA budging from where they were.


good reason why reading the whole thread first pays off. 

http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/splash_black.html


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Edit. Hap beat me to it.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

Now they can turn their attention to how they're going to move the RG up I-5 to it's new Renton location next season. The Renton Trail Blazers!!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

Hap said:


> good reason why reading the whole thread first pays off.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/splash_black.html


touche'


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I wonder what interest rate he's financing it at this time?

I wonder if Global Spectrum will be kept on, or get the boot?

I wonder if this means the beer prices will go up again?

I wonder if this is the first time that something posted on Olive turned out to be true?

barfo


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So what's he gonna do with it since the team is moving to Seattle, or was it Vancouver?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Great news.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Schilly said:


> So what's he gonna do with it since the team is moving to Seattle, or was it Vancouver?


I believe it was between El Paso and Wilmington, Deleware.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

best news all year so far...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Now it's up to the fans to start showing up to some games. I will say that I've been to more games this year than any other year, mostly because it's easy to get walkup tickets.


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Paul,

How about bringing a little NHL to town now? Ka-ching for you...


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Oil Can said:


> Paul,
> 
> How about bringing a little NHL to town now? Ka-ching for you...


Or MLS. Get rid of Miles for an expiring, and there's the 30m required to build a stadium.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Not that PA has hesitated spending money on the franchise before . . . but if is excited about the team and buys back th RG, maybe he spends money "freshening" up the facilities even more . . . making it more attractive for players to want to come and play here. Also, I don't see PA blinking much on contract money for players.

With Outlaw being a restricted free agent . . . I don't see a team who is going to be able to outpay the Blazers for his services.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Things are really looking good both on and off the court for the Blazers now!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

barfo said:


> I wonder if this is the first time that something posted on Olive turned out to be true?


C'mon, barfo. LOTs of stuff posted on Olive is true...

...only because it's posted after it happens.

PBF


----------



## furball (Jul 25, 2004)

Samuel said:


> Or MLS. Get rid of Miles for an expiring, and there's the 30m required to build a stadium.











Yeah, MLS sounds pretty good.


----------



## TLo (Dec 27, 2006)

Great news! And I was one of the people that started the rumor about him moving the team to Seattle.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

hasoos said:


> I wish I would hear the rumor Paul Allen is giving me some of his money. That is the one I am waiting for.


I heard from a unnamed source that Paul Allen plans on giving you $1,000,000 for your birthday! This source has been reliable in the past!


----------



## Stepping Razor (Apr 24, 2004)

Fan ****ing tastic.

*Do not mask your cursing.*

Stepping Razor


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Oil Can said:


> Paul,
> 
> How about bringing a little NHL to town now? Ka-ching for you...


You can all but count out the Penguins now, they've basically agree'd to stay in The 'burgh.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Hap said:


> You can all but count out the Penguins now, they've basically agree'd to stay in The 'burgh.



Too bad. What a score that would have been given their roster. Crosby would challenge Roy as the most popular professional athlete in town. Also the Portland Penguins has a nice ring to it. : )


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Too bad. What a score that would have been given their roster. Crosby would challenge Roy as the most popular professional athlete in town. Also the Portland Penguins has a nice ring to it. : )


It is a shame, but (sadly) not unexpected. We (along with KC and Vegas) got used once again. this time though, no one here really bought it. 

The name "Penguins", my guess, would've stayed in Pittsburgh. Buckaroos would've been the smart choice for name.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Too bad. What a score that would have been given their roster. Crosby would challenge Roy as the most popular professional athlete in town. Also the Portland Penguins has a nice ring to it. : )


Yeah, right. Just one question:

Who is Crosby and what sport does he play?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

So, now that the last hurdle has been cleared and the serious offers will start coming in, who do you think will be the new owner?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

MARIS61 said:


> So, now that the last hurdle has been cleared and the serious offers will start coming in, who do you think will be the new owner?


You know that is a pretty valid question, although it's my gut feeling that Paul has renewed love for this team.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

considering it was difficult to get people to cough up enough money to buy both the RG and the Trail Blazers when they were for sale, what makes anyone think all the sudden they'll be easier to sell?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> considering it was difficult to get people to cough up enough money to buy both the RG and the Trail Blazers when they were for sale, what makes anyone think all the sudden they'll be easier to sell?


1. Less distractions when you have 1 seller, with 1 objective, to deal with.

2. Package deal's are usually cheaper.

3. Team's future, and it's future revenues appear brighter now than last summer.

4. Real estate market is cooling off so investors looking for other places to put their money.

5. You know I like to stir the pot.:biggrin:


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> I have not heard that, but it does make some sense. I think Paul is getting excited about the young team and sees that some of the fans are coming back. If he is deciding that he is going to stick with the blazers, it makes sense to buy the RG soon, before the price goes up because the team is doing better and the RG is more profitable.


He has incriminating pictures of Stern, and has himself a guarantee the Blazers will get a top 2 pick. The value of the franchise will skyrocket the day after the lottery (the Cavs value jumped $100million when they won).

Woo Hoo!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Iy's my opinion that Paul never was really looking to sell. This is a man that loves his toys and has the money to have all the toys he wants. We are talking about the same man who ownes 3 of the 4 largest personal yatchs in the world, each one costing around threehundredmillion dollars. The blazers and the seahawks are two of his favorite toys and he is not giving them up.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

What I really want to know is...












How much will a microbrew and dog cost now?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Nate McVillain said:


> Iy's my opinion that Paul never was really looking to sell. This is a man that loves his toys and has the money to have all the toys he wants. We are talking about the same man who ownes 3 of the 4 largest personal yatchs in the world, each one costing around threehundredmillion dollars. The blazers and the seahawks are two of his favorite toys and he is not giving them up.


I agree. The sale process was just to figure out how much PAM would take for the RQ. If I remember right they had buyers come forward so finding a buyer wasn't the problem.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Paul has been trying to purchase the grain mill across the street from Interstate right on the river, for years now. He wants to build a huge condo complex right on the river where the grain mill is now. The owner of the grain mill is the Dreyfus family, Julia Louise Dreyfus'(Elaine from Seinfeld) dad and Richard Dreyfus' (of Mr. Hollands Opus) uncle. Allen has been trying to purchase this for years because he thinks it will bring in folks to make the Rose Quarter lively during the lunch hours so he can open up a new restaurant where Cucina Cucina was. I wonder if this purchase has anything to do with his plan of eventually buying the grain mill and turning it into condo's. However, I hear that Gerard Louis Dreyfus (the owner of the grain mill) is asking a ridiculous amount for the land because the grain mill is one of only two on the west coast and brings him in a good amount of the 3.4 billion that he's estimated to be worth by Forbes.

Before you ask me for a link, I don't have one. Just some words taken in by someone who is very in the know and he's neither an employee of the Rose Quarter or the Trailblazers.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

> Before you ask me for a link, I don't have one. Just some words taken in by someone who is very in the know and he's neither an employee of the Rose Quarter or the Trailblazers.


Peter Vecsey?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Gunner said:


> Peter Vecsey?


Damn, your good.:worthy:


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

zagsfan20 said:


> The owner of the grain mill is the Dreyfus family, Julia Louise Dreyfus'(Elaine from Seinfeld) dad and Richard Dreyfus' (of Mr. Hollands Opus) uncle.


The bit about the Louis-Dreyfus group owning the Mill might be true, but I'm not sure about Julia Louis-Dreyfuss and Richard Dreyfuss being related as cousins. They might be related, but Richard Dreyfuss's uncle is not Julia Louis Dreyfus's dad. 

Note the different spelling too.


----------



## Baracuda (Jan 10, 2007)

The owner of the grain elavator is indeed Robert Louis-Dreyfus the father of Julia/Elaine.
Here is a story that ties all this soccer bashing and grain elevator talk together.

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=400304&cc=5739

Maybe he is interested in liquidating more of his assets. Get the vulcans on the phone Paul!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Baracuda said:


> The owner of the grain elavator is indeed Robert Louis-Dreyfus the father of Julia/Elaine.
> Here is a story that ties all this soccer bashing and grain elevator talk together.
> 
> http://soccernet.espn.go.com/news/story?id=400304&cc=5739
> ...


Link doesn't work.

Liquidating grain = MICROBREW!:biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

I moved the soccer argument to the OT forum.

barfo


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Paul, please bring Cucina Cucina or some other bar/restaurant back to the Quarter!! Better yet, chop Cucina Cucina up and put 4 different bars there!

Let's fix the "broken economic bar model" of the Rose Quarter. The Quarter can be a desirable place for people. If people are willing to drive downtown to party or eat dinner, there's no reason why they shouldn't be willing to take a FREE max ride from anywhere downtown to the Quarter. It's a super short trip. Every Blazer game I go to I park downtown around 5:00pm when the suits start fleeing the City. I only have to pay for 2 hours of parking downtown and take the FREE ride to the Garden. Here's a couple ways to bring the masses to the Quarter:

1. Quality establishments. Obviously this is the most important thing. Portlanders can sniff out sub par drinking/eating establishments quickly. Quality comes first.

2. This one is for Paul Allen. Charge a cover to get in the bars at the Quarter. Not popular, I know, but if it's a quality experience, people will pay, much like Pioneer Square in Seattle. However.....

3. If you have a ticket to an event at the Garden, you get in the bars for free the night of the event and you get 1 free appetizer at the establishment of your choice.

4. When there's not an event at the Quarter you can get in the bars for free when you present a max train ticket, and you also receive 1 free appetizer at the establishment of your choice. If you take the max from downtown you don't need a ticket, but we can get around this if Allen would be willing to pay a small group of people to hand out coupons for 1 free appetizer/free entry to the folks streaming off the max. That way, no matter where you took the max from, you will arrive and be greeted with a coupon. No need to show your ticket.

I think it's monumentally important for the whole Blazers/Garden/Rose Quarter experience to improve. Walking to the Garden these days, there is no buzz. It doesn't feel like a pro sports venue/atmosphere. Add the bars to the Quarter. Make it a desirable place to be, and we can get some of that "big league" feel in Portland. 

Oh yeah, making the Playoffs will go a long way in achieving/re-capturing the "big league" feel in Portland. But I still think we have to wait another season for that to happen. Until then, let's make the Quarter FUN!


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

In terms of redeveloping the Rose Quarter, here's an interesting article that the Tribune published in December.

The Ghost Quarter


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

wastro said:


> In terms of redeveloping the Rose Quarter, here's an interesting article that the Tribune published in December.
> 
> The Ghost Quarter


That was interesting.


----------



## ptownblazer1 (Oct 12, 2005)

It was very interesting...why not put in a few bars there? I mean, didn't the Rose Garden win some award last year for being the busiest arena in the nation as far as attractions, concerts, and games? I say Paul Allen needs to revamp that area, put some money down to make some money. I always went to Cucina Cucina before or even after the game. And when we were making the playoffs year by year, fans couldn't wait to get into the Garden to watch the game, so people would hang out at Cucina or at the other little restaurant right next to it...


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Redeveloping the Rose Quarter is part of a bigger plan that the City is involved in. "The Central City Plan" touches on that area, plus talks with the school district about their headquarters - not far from Memorial Coliseum - are all factors. If Paul wants that piece of property, it goes without saying that the City will want a hand in figuring out how it'll be used. Considering the city has pretty much built out the Pearl District, and South Waterfront is expanding on its own, there are only so many parts of the "inner core" that can come in the years to come. The RQ is one of the top places to go - along with Southeast Industrial and Old Town (which also, is getting revitalized with Mercy Corps, U of O and Salvation Army making big footprints). It'll be interesting to watch, but I don't expect anything to change terribly quickly.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Hap said:


> The bit about the Louis-Dreyfus group owning the Mill might be true, but I'm not sure about Julia Louis-Dreyfuss and Richard Dreyfuss being related as cousins. They might be related, but Richard Dreyfuss's uncle is not Julia Louis Dreyfus's dad.
> 
> Note the different spelling too.


Your right. After doing a little research I found out it isn't her uncle. I must have confused that part of what I was told. Its not a really important detail anywho.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

barfo said:


> I moved the soccer argument to the OT forum.
> 
> barfo


Good call.

OT is where all the NON-SPORTS stuff belongs.:biggrin:


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Funny quotes.

The guy criticizes the 2 story parking garage because it hides the Rose Garden from the freeway basically, then in the same breath proposes a series of 30 story condos which will not only block out the Rose Garden but also any view from the Eastside of the entire river and downtown also.

What a money-grubbing hypocrite.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Good call.
> 
> OT is where all the NON-SPORTS stuff belongs.:biggrin:


lol


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> Yeah, right. Just one question:
> 
> Who is Crosby and what sport does he play?


Bobby Crosby is the A's shortstop.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

MARIS61 said:


> Yeah, right. Just one question:
> 
> Who is Crosby and what sport does he play?



Anyone who knows the name Wayne Gretzky will soon also know the name Sidney Crosby.

I know, I know . . . who is Wayne Gretzky?


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> Bobby Crosby is the A's shortstop.


When healthy...


----------

